# Chicken Crossing Revisited...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yuck, yuck, yuck. Of course you'd find that funny. Well, I did too. Sort of.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Perhaps it's the future. Moving on, here is a Peeking Duck...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that one got a grin out of me.


----------

